# Nokia 6131 format & reinstall



## Noorpiero (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys, need a little advice...

U see, Vodafone in my area is having an offer called student sms gratis, basically it's a java application that allows u to send text mssgs for free.

My phone (Nokia 6131) does support it, but every now & then the application stops working & the Vodafone people refer me to the nearest Nokia service to get my phone formatted & have a completely new software installed, then I can get the application to work again.

It's becoming a pain in the butt, they charge me 50$ for every time I get it formatted, so I was wondering if there's any other way I could format my phone & reinstall a new software on my own.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Yeah and, Merry Christmas & happy new year to everyone


----------

